# Help!



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I need major help! I woke up this morning and noticed my 90 gallon sprang a leak over night. I want to replace this tank ASAP can anyone help me with a recommendation for where I can buy a replacement tank and not get taken to the cleaners? I intend on going over 100g since I have to invest. Please let me know if there are any recommendations for a place where it'll be cheaper than bloody big als!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, the one thing that BA's has that's typically cheaper than anywhere else is tanks. They're a loss leader - the stuff that you use for it and in it is where they make their money.

So, unless you get a used one off of here or any of the otehr classified areas, your best bet is actually to go to Big Al's.


----------



## Dieselfool (Dec 29, 2010)

Check Kijiji.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks for the replies- just replaced tank from big als... 150g


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

RevoBuda said:


> thanks for the replies- just replaced tank from big als... 150g


hahahaha a huge upgrade. good stuff!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

haha-yep! but i figured if i had to replace it 'go big or go home'!


----------

